# Selling Chicks



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone selling any chicks? I have had 4 customers this morning---selling almost $150 worth---guess thats decent being I am 5 minutes from Tractor Supply. Got (I forgot) maybe 150 eggs going into the hatcher today---hope the power stays on with this ice/sleeting we got going on. Everyone else fairing OK?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. Local lady texted me for an order of
60.....not a bad start for my early season.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had people asking about chicks, but I have none to sell at this time - just hatching eggs.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

In some areas you can make good money selling chicks.
In other places you can't give them away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

pancho said:


> In some areas you can make good money selling chicks.
> In other places you can't give them away.


After I finally get a cabinet incubator, I'm thinking of doing custom hatches only, so that I don't get stuck with chicks I don't want.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> After I finally get a cabinet incubator, I'm thinking of doing custom hatches only, so that I don't get stuck with chicks I don't want.


That might be a good thing---I can already tell that the chick sales at my normal Auction is going to about stop----reason is So many other people are bringing them as well as every Tractor Supply and feed store has them, and there are many listings on craigslist. The ones I sold today were mainly repeat customers or customers that were referred to me. The feed store I was thinking about selling chicks at---I could probably not get more than a $1.50 after his commision----not sure I want to mess with it, but it is money. Thinking out-loud here---LOL.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Mostly for me it's return customers that
want my strains that I've bred over the years.
It's just local word of mouth and mutual contacts.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

ladycat said:


> After I finally get a cabinet incubator, I'm thinking of doing custom hatches only, so that I don't get stuck with chicks I don't want.


I tried the custom hatching and hatching eggs for other people. 
They didn't work out very well for me.
It was probably my fault as I expected people to make good on their word.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

pancho said:


> I tried the custom hatching and hatching eggs for other people.
> They didn't work out very well for me.
> It was probably my fault as I expected people to make good on their word.


I will have a non-refundable deposit. (Of course I'll refund if something goes wrong on my end).

No deposit, no chicks. 

I don't expect any real problems, as I will be shipping the chicks. That gives me a broad customer base.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

ladycat said:


> I will have a non-refundable deposit. (Of course I'll refund if something goes wrong on my end).
> 
> No deposit, no chicks.
> 
> I don't expect any real problems, as I will be shipping the chicks. That gives me a broad customer base.


Sounds good. My problem was not getting the cash up front.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Just got a phone call, a guy opening a new place----he is well known around---He wants me to furnish him chicks----cash on delivery---chicks like rhode Island red, barred, Yellow buff and maybe a couple more breeds later, But He needs to get them for $1.25 each. I am thinking if I can take them straight out the hatcher and deliver them to him----no brooding----he is 3 1/2 miles from me----I could probably do this----What you Chick Raising Pro's think?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Fire-Man said:


> Just got a phone call, a guy opening a new place----he is well known around---He wants me to furnish him chicks----cash on delivery---chicks like rhode Island red, barred, Yellow buff and maybe a couple more breeds later, But He needs to get them for $1.25 each. I am thinking if I can take them straight out the hatcher and deliver them to him----no brooding----he is 3 1/2 miles from me----I could probably do this----What you Chick Raising Pro's think?


From my experience I would want something in writing before I put the eggs in the incubator. I have tried it without anything more than their word and got stuck with a lot of young birds.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

pancho said:


> From my experience I would want something in writing before I put the eggs in the incubator. I have tried it without anything more than their word and got stuck with a lot of young birds.


Pancho, I would if I was doing a hatch just for him-------I have been hatching full blast for months, running two cabinet and some times 2 to 3 styrofoam incubators. If he does not buy them---I will try to sell them at the Auction----if they did not sell---I am building pens to hold hundreds and hundreds for grow out----if he buys them----then my grow out number will not be as big. 

My Biggest thing is do I want to sell them for $1.25----thats still $15 per dozen---many times more than I can sell a dozen eating eggs.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I always scratch my head about the same eggs being sold as eating eggs $2.00 a dozen here, and the same eggs sold for hatching are $12.00 to $24.00 a dozen on ebay. Fireman I guess you have to figure how much electric cost,car gas, your time? Last year TS sold chicks for $3.50 + tax.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Fire-Man said:


> Pancho, I would if I was doing a hatch just for him-------I have been hatching full blast for months, running two cabinet and some times 2 to 3 styrofoam incubators. If he does not buy them---I will try to sell them at the Auction----if they did not sell---I am building pens to hold hundreds and hundreds for grow out----if he buys them----then my grow out number will not be as big.
> 
> My Biggest thing is do I want to sell them for $1.25----thats still $15 per dozen---many times more than I can sell a dozen eating eggs.


Good luck.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> TS sold chicks for $3.50 + tax.


My local tractor supply sells them for $1.99 and puts them on special towards the end of the week for 99 cent.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

pancho said:


> In some areas you can make good money selling chicks.
> In other places you can't give them away.


 Yes we're in an area you can't give them or Rabbits.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

Forcast said:


> I always scratch my head about the same eggs being sold as eating eggs $2.00 a dozen here, and the same eggs sold for hatching are $12.00 to $24.00 a dozen on ebay.


Why would anyone pay $24 a dozen for ordinary barnyard chicken eggs?

I neither buy nor sell on ebay, so I really don't know much of what is selling there, but that would make me scratch my head, too.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Why would anyone pay $24 a dozen for ordinary barnyard chicken eggs?
> 
> that would make me scratch my head, too.


 
Me Too!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I neither buy nor sell on ebay,


Second Quote here-----I thought you sold on E-bay---some time back!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Yes we're in an area you can't give them or Rabbits.
> 
> big rockpile


Rabbits have been selling decent for the last 2 weekends at the Auction-----most young adults have been from $10 to $15 each----and I don't have any to sell---LOL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> Second Quote here-----I thought you sold on E-bay---some time back!


About 10 years ago.

Too much craziness there.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Fire-Man said:


> Rabbits have been selling decent for the last 2 weekends at the Auction-----most young adults have been from $10 to $15 each----and I don't have any to sell---LOL.


Around here you can't give a rabbit away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

Baby rabbits here sell for about $15 to $20 each, and they SELL! Maybe I should start raising rabbits lol.


----------



## goats4milk (Jan 2, 2015)

TSC is selling chicks for 1.99 this year. More for pullets vs straight run.

I see them online for 2-3 all day long.

Rabbits are for sale. I don't know if anyone is buying. I see them on the facebook auction page for $20 and up. Sometimes they sell, sometimes relisted a lot for cheaper.

Ducks are always $5 and up no matter what you sell.

If you could figure out how to hatch Muscovy Ducks you could sell the ducklings for $10 a piece around here(Kansas City Area).


----------



## goats4milk (Jan 2, 2015)

$1.25 a piece sounds worth it if you don't have to use feed or brood them at all. I would look at your costs first.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

We just done the deal---I will get him all I can out of the hatch this week---and see where this goes-----he might not sell hardly any---then he might sell more than I can get for him.

Goat4milk being I keep the incubator full with around 300 eggs---the amount of electric per chick is cheap/pennies. I can only get $2 per dozen for eating eggs---If I can get $15 per dozen hatched eggs---no food---I think I will will be better off to hatch.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

Fire-Man said:


> My local tractor supply sells them for $1.99 and puts them on special towards the end of the week for 99 cent.


 I had a couple people ask me about this. This is why I decided not to.

Most people want pullets. At the time I could have made sex links, and called them sex links. They would not have been as good of layers as commercial sex links. Good layers, but not as good. Some would have thought they were getting something they were not. 

I did not like the prices though they were fair enough. By the time I pay for the incubator, and electricity, and labor etc. it did not seam worth it to me though I understand it would be worth it to some. 

I was not NPIP at the time. 

I felt like the business owners were better off not limiting themselves to my selection when they could get whatever they wanted for a similar price. My birds were darned good birds, but the average owner would not have known what they had. I could not feel good about it for the business owner. They could also preorder according to a customer's request.

Tractor supply makes nothing off of the chicks. They make money of the repeated sale of feed and supplies. The cost of purchasing chicks is at a good place, given their volume. 

I cannot be as economical as some. I breed and raise birds for my own reasons, and hatch and grow out a lot for myself. Anything else is just a distraction from what I am doing. Not to mention I feed them higher priced feed etc. etc. I am not interested in mediocrity. If I was to propagate hatchery stock, I would at least have to source some standard bred males.

I am satisfied selling my culls as layers or meat birds etc. I find that there is as much return in 6-8wk old feathered out birds that can be visually sexed. There are enough people that would rather not have the hassle of brooding chicks. People that would rather pay for a $8 8wk old pullet than a $2 chick or $16 POL pullet. Not to mention that fall hatched birds are ready to lay in the spring when others are selling chicks. These can be sold as a "by product" of what I am already doing. It helps to time the process to go with peak demand. Then include pictures of the parent stock. There are some that appreciate the difference, and feel good about what they are getting. 

All of this said, I would not recommend against it. This is what I decided and why. Maybe there is something in this to be considered.

If I was to make any recommendation, I would say restrict the sales to sex links or breeds that can be visually sexed. Like Welsummers. This would save the business owner and yourself some hassle.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

gjensen said:


> If I was to make any recommendation, I would say restrict the sales to sex links or breeds that can be visually sexed. Like Welsummers. This would save the business owner and yourself some hassle.


Here most people buy straight run without a problem. Some want pullets. Not being able to sex alot of them correctly---I offer a cockerel return----they feed them till they can tell they are roosters---then they bring them back if they want----for another chick or I will even buy them back for what they paid. I take the male to the Auction and get more out of him than I would as a chick. 

With this Business that wanted these chicks for $1.25----they are his---No return, no buy back. I wish him luck but I feel he will not do as good as he thinks. 

I tell my customers-----no guarantee except I do guarantee them if they do not take care of them they will die. 

One Lady yesterday said she bought some from Tractor Supply----one hour after she got home they started dying---after several died---she returned them for a refund. ""Sure"" she had the heat, water and feed set-up perfect---she said! I told her I was not Tractor Supply and If she wanted to buy mine---Good But if they started dying---if she wants she can come back-------we will walk out and look at mine----if all mine were dead/dying I would refund her money, But if Mine were fine---she just owns some dead chicks. 

The way I look at the Cost is this----In my area I can only get $2 for a dozen eating eggs----I can put them in the incubator and it cost about 5 cent to hatch them----so if only 10 out of 12 hatch----I am still less than 30 cent per chick figuring the cost per egg at $2 per dozen, Plus the hogs eat any egg that does not hatch which helps a little on hog feed so my cost per chick just got a 'little" lower--LOL.

I sold enough chicks in the last week to almost buy a "Dickeys" (LadyCat) with the sell of the 9 hens yesterday that I also hatched and grew out I can finish paying for it and some on shipping. Sure I had feed in the hens but barely none in the chicks and not much in brooding them---because most all were sold within days of hatching.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> I sold enough chicks in the last week to almost buy a "Dickeys" (LadyCat) with the sell of the 9 hens yesterday that I also hatched and grew out I can finish paying for it and some on shipping.


Give me a few months! I'm working on it!


----------



## goats4milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish ya'all luck on your operation. We are just raising ducks for our personal use. 

I will admit I paid $30 for 4(3 hens and 1 drake) Muscovy ducks all 10 months from a local lady. They are going for 10-15 online and you can't get them for much cheaper at hatcheries(if they even carry them). Then I traded a drake for a drake with another guy so I'd have some genetic diversity.

I couldn't even imagine all the work you do with those incubators, let alone your feed costs. One bag of poultry feed of 50lbs has lasted me 3 months(just bought a new bag today). I just give them fresh water daily. I'm ready for Spring so I can see some laying and hatching(that I would never be able to do even if I had the time).


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

goats4milk said:


> I couldn't even imagine all the work you do with those incubators, let alone your feed costs. One bag of poultry feed of 50lbs has lasted me 3 months(just bought a new bag today). I just give them fresh water daily. I'm ready for Spring so I can see some laying and hatching(that I would never be able to do even if I had the time).


The work in the incubators does not take much time. I got 700 eggs incubating right now in several incubators(2 cabinets and 3 styrofoam) Brooding them after they hatch is alot of work. So selling someone most of a hatch at 1 day old makes it easy. 

At this time its costing around $175 per week for the chickens and rabbits and increasing. Probably around 700 mouths to feed right now. Alot of those mouths are growing. I have 4 litters of rabbits 2 weeks old and 16 breeder adults. Also 1 12 week old Great Pyrenees that seems to be becoming a bottomless pit---LOL.


----------



## goats4milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> The work in the incubators does not take much time. I got 700 eggs incubating right now in several incubators(2 cabinets and 3 styrofoam) Brooding them after they hatch is alot of work. So selling someone most of a hatch at 1 day old makes it easy.
> 
> At this time its costing around $175 per week for the chickens and rabbits and increasing. Probably around 700 mouths to feed right now. Alot of those mouths are growing. I have 4 litters of rabbits 2 weeks old and 16 breeder adults. Also 1 12 week old Great Pyrenees that seems to be becoming a bottomless pit---LOL.


My goat and duck feed bill is only $30 a month. I couldn't do $175. I also have 2 children ages 9months and 2 years old and they are enough of a hassle/expense. 

I thought 5 goats and 4 ducks were a lot. Holy crap with the 700!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

goats4milk said:


> My goat and duck feed bill is only $30 a month. I couldn't do $175. I also have 2 children ages 9months and 2 years old and they are enough of a hassle/expense.
> 
> I thought 5 goats and 4 ducks were a lot. Holy crap with the 700!


When the poultry are paying the feed bill and still making a profit above that, it's worth it.


----------



## goats4milk (Jan 2, 2015)

ladycat said:


> When the poultry are paying the feed bill and still making a profit above that, it's worth it.


That's the difference. My goats are just paying me in milk and the ducks are paying me in meat.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Fire-man, your story and business model is an inspiration. I am going to be buying an incubator next month, my plan is to replace my layers, and to hatch out chicks to sell. Mainly, my plan of selling is to hatch as many as possible in the late fall and early winter, then sell several month old pullets in the spring.
I will also be buying a chicken plucker shortly, so any young cockerels will be placed in a permanently air conditioned suite at Kamp Kenmore.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Fire-man, your story and business model is an inspiration. I am going to be buying an incubator next month, my plan is to replace my layers, and to hatch out chicks to sell. Mainly, my plan of selling is to hatch as many as possible in the late fall and early winter, then sell several month old pullets in the spring.
> I will also be buying a chicken plucked shortly, so any young cockerels will be placed in a permanently air conditioned suite at Kamp Kenmore.


Thanks. You know all this is new to me----I am learning as I go. You got the right Idea about raising them. I got 50+(wish I had more) that are about ready to sell, more following those and more behind those etc. As you know I am sure----you can end up with alot of money tied up in feed. I do not mind tying up some money in feed if I feel with good luck I can get my money back----and make a few dollars---Per chick---I hope--LOL.


As far as Cockerels----They sell good at the Auction-----or have been for the last longest---so Mine will go to the auction.


Save some Money and build you a Incubator-----get your saw out and some lumber---LOL.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

At my local auction its too much of a crap shoot, some weeks I may be able to get $3 for a rooster, next week $6, next week 50 cents.
About the same with rabbits, sold two one time for $27 each, next time I took rabbits they brought $5 each.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> At my local auction its too much of a crap shoot, some weeks I may be able to get $3 for a rooster, next week $6, next week 50 cents.
> About the same with rabbits, sold two one time for $27 each, next time I took rabbits they brought $5 each.


I can put a reserve on anything I have auctioned or just speak up when the Auctioneer says Sold----and tell them I can not sell for that price--The Auctioneer will ask "what will it take" I say my price. If they do not sale--I would let them ride back home with me---take them back the next Auction----I am going anyway---so taking them for the ride does not cost me any extra. BUT, I have never had to do that yet---They always have brought a decent/good price.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I dump my unwanted Leghorn project birds on Craigs List for $1 each and they always go like hotcakes. I'm not interested in making a lot of money on them, and being project birds don't feel I can ask much, anyway, but I don't want to deal with a huge number of unwanted birds eating feed so it works for me. If someone only wants ten or so I'll quite often just give them away. It's not a money maker for me, although it might pay for the electricity for the incubators. It's a hobby for me, but I've sold 160-175 chicks some years.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jennifer L. said:


> Leghorn project birds


What is Project Birds???


----------



## dfr1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> What is Project Birds???


A breeding project, where you are breeding towards a set of specific traits. I am starting my Gold-Laced Wyandottes project, with my goal being restoring them to their original *dual* purpose status.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> What is Project Birds???


*Project birds:* you are breeding toward a specific goal for a breed or variety that either doesn't already exist, or it exists but you're trying to add something extra to it or change it in some way. My broiler project is an example of a project.

*Experimental birds:* you start throwing stuff together to see if something interesting will happen. An example of that is, I have an experimental pen with an off colored Black Tail Buff Marans roo with two off colored blue Marans hens. I'll get around to hatching some chicks from that pen and raising them up long enough to see if anything pops up that's worth doing anything further with. If so, I would end up with another project. If not, I'll sell them off on Craig's list as laying hens and eating roosters.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I am already to busy to do some project birds---LOL.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

You that are thinking about hatching some chicks to sell----DON'T---It can make you pull your hair out----LOL. Right Now I got 2 cabinets and 3 styrofoam bators going and trying to figure out how to shuffle these eggs I got on hold to set---I need 1 or 2 more incubators----Cabinet incubator. I got 11 heated brooders going, I got people wanting chicks that I can not get hatched-----how long will this last---another week? a month? I do not know. I am thinking about going to buy some chicks from another place and sell them at cost to try and fill my orders. This Hobby has become Work!! Shoot I do not even have time to build another incubator. much less 2. Just Venting----LOL. I did sell about $200 in chicks today-----I guess thats good-----could have sold more if I had them----I need to see if I can figure out how to incubate chicken eggs in 1 week---LOL----Naw!!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Well if at 99 degrees they incubate in about 3 weeks time, then I am thinking if you put them in the oven at say, just shy of 300 degrees that should do it. 

BTW Fireman, let me know how that goes and take lots of pictures. 

This is one of those "Don't try this at home kids" kinda deals, only Professionals should attempt to try such cutting edge experimentation's


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> You that are thinking about hatching some chicks to sell----DON'T---It can make you pull your hair out----LOL. Right Now I got 2 cabinets and 3 styrofoam bators going and trying to figure out how to shuffle these eggs I got on hold to set---I need 1 or 2 more incubators----Cabinet incubator. I got 11 heated brooders going, I got people wanting chicks that I can not get hatched-----how long will this last---another week? a month? I do not know. I am thinking about going to buy some chicks from another place and sell them at cost to try and fill my orders. This Hobby has become Work!! Shoot I do not even have time to build another incubator. much less 2. Just Venting----LOL. I did sell about $200 in chicks today-----I guess thats good-----could have sold more if I had them----I need to see if I can figure out how to incubate chicken eggs in 1 week---LOL----Naw!!


You need one of these:

[YOUTUBE]0O0ooXnyQMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm guessing using the microwave won't work????

Don't you just hate it when you find a way to make a few bucks from a hobby, then the hobby becomes a job?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have always heard, the best way to ruin a good hobby is to try and figure how to make money at it? 
I am just looking forward to being able to say I know a millionaire. I heard Al Gore was the first Green Millionaire. At the rate he is going, Fireman will be the first Chicken Millionaire.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Fire man, I don't know how much you sell your chicks for, but, if you can do it, here's an idea for you.
Let's say you sell each chick for $1.50. Try to set aside 50 cents per chick, don't put it in your regular checking account, just keep it back and forget about it. Do that for a year.
Then see how much $$ you have.
I started working at a full service gas station in November. Some customers tip when you pump their gas for them, so sometime in December I started saving back my tips. I have spent some of my tip money at times to buy a soda, or something throughout the day, but for the most part have saved back most of it. I now have over $450 one dollar bills stashed back.
That's my incubator and chicken plucker money.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

what are you hatching I forgot? I know chicks but what kind?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Fire man, I don't know how much you sell your chicks for, but, if you can do it, here's an idea for you.
> Let's say you sell each chick for $1.50. Try to set aside 50 cents per chick, don't put it in your regular checking account, just keep it back and forget about it. Do that for a year.
> Then see how much $$ you have.
> I started working at a full service gas station in November. Some customers tip when you pump their gas for them, so sometime in December I started saving back my tips. I have spent some of my tip money at times to buy a soda, or something throughout the day, but for the most part have saved back most of it. I now have over $450 one dollar bills stashed back.
> That's my incubator and chicken plucker money.


 
How about a Loan---LOL. For me if I put the money back for each chick, and each rabbit and each other thing I do----I might have to have as many envelope as I do chicken pens--LOL. I just throw the money in a pile and take out what I need to get what ever I got to have-----with "farming"---the More Money you start Out with----usually means the Longer it takes before you become Broke---LOL.

Naw Being serious---I feel sure I am making some money, But Its Not alot per Hour for my time!! Because I am also "Investing" in the Future when it comes to growing out a few hundred chicks----If everything goes OK---when I sell them---that will give me some return----If something goes wrong(which can in any investment) then I could loose.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> How about a Loan---


Well, I don't like to take out loans, but if you are offering.....how much ya wanna lend me?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> what are you hatching I forgot? I know chicks but what kind?


Mainly the normal breeds---Rhode Island red, Barred rock, Yellow buff, Gold lace wyandottes, white leghorn, some silkies, Black Copper Marans and Blue Copper Marans, etc, etc. Last night for the first time---I sold some white creasted black polish, Black Giants, black Australorps and tested out the Speckled Sussex to see how a trio of 4 month old ones would sell for. Hey, I got alot of breeds---Last night I wanted to freeze the Auction(did tell the Auction owner to hold everything while I ran to the house to get some chickens))--LOL when a Blue laced red wyandotte hen sold for $40---bidding war again---I have some of these but have not sold any yet.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Well, I don't like to take out loans, but if you are offering.....how much ya wanna lend me?


NO, I wanted to Get a Loan from you----get some of that $450---LOL.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> NO, I wanted to Get a Loan from you----get some of that $450---LOL.


Now don't be repeating anything bout that $450....my wife doesn't know about it, so thusfor it doesn't exist.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

FM, do you sell your cages with your chickens? At our sale barn most times the cages go to, unless you specify you want to keep your cage. We have only taken a few roosters to sell, but always tried to sell them separately. The cages can be nothing more than a piece of wire wrapped around the chicken and tied shut on the ends so it can barely stand. I have seen milk crates with a piece of wire on top. What ever you pay for the chicken, you pay for the cage. 1 chicken, 1 cage, 2 x the bid. A $6 bird will cost you $12 once you pay for the milk crate it comes in. My daughter said a peacock brought almost $200 at the last sale, $85 for the peacock, the cage went with it, so another $85 for a junk cage it was in. She said it was a small piece of scrap plywood with wire on the top and its tale sticking out a hole in the back. Is that how they do it at other barns?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

At our sale barn you label them, "cage doesn't sell" otherwise they assume it does. If you don't label it, the bird sells and cage is included in the price.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> FM, do you sell your cages with your chickens?


No! Most All the chickens are put into the thin wood vegetable boxes. If you do not have your own boxes the Auction House has them for sale for $1 ea. Chicks are put where warm---usually in a brooder or in cricket boxes on the brooder---Until their brooder is full(then you are in trouble with small chicks). I have my own brooder---a plastic tote with a thermostat controlled heat "box" on one end I built to keep them warm. The chicks get under the box when they want to warm up---the box is built using light bulbs but the bulbs are recessed so you do not get alot of light glare. I can transport around 100 few day old chicks in it. I put it behind my seat(king-cab) and plug it into a little inverter for the 1hr 20min drive. I built this so when I get there I can keep my chicks warm(their brooders might be full)----some people transport their chicks with no heat and the chicks get cold during the sale----they open the boxes some times and there is dead chicks in the boxes----not mine---mine are Warm.

Back to the cages----Trick of the sale-----If I got a Pretty chicken/s I want everyone to see---I put them in a wire cage----and put the cage for sale---then the Auction house will let them stay in the cage till they sell---Then everyone can view them hours before the sell starts)---(if you are not going to sell your cage----you have to put the chickens in the wooden crates before the sale)---Once the cage of chickens hits the Auction block---the chickens are removed from the cage----held up and sold---then they are placed in the wooden vegetable crates(you have to buy or bring)----then the cage is auctioned off---BUT I have a reserve on the cage---If it does not hit my reserve---I take it back home---and bring it back again next week for sale again---LOL with a Pretty pair or trio of something I want everyone to see---They can not see them if they are in the vegetable boxes till they are removed for a few seconds on the Auction block. I have ALOT of Cages---I buy everyone that sells cheap and I put chickens in them---for viewing and if the cage reaches my reserve---I sell it----made a few bucks----and keep repeating--LOL.

Sure some people use the crates you described or wire wrapped around the chickens and sell it with the chickens----but for all one price! The Auctioneer just states---"Cage Goes".


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

yes, I wish they would do that at our sale. I do not bid on some chickens, because I am just not willing to give that much for the cage that the chicken is bringing. My daughter really wanted a silkie a while back. Winning bid was $12. I also had to pay $12 for the junk cage that it was in. So the chicken wound up costing me $24. It works to your favor if you are selling as we have build some little simple sages and taken extra roosters and gotten $4 to $6 for the rooster, but with the cage it doubled that to $8 and $12. But if you are buying and wind up with a good chicken and a piece of junk cage you just get stuck paying for the cage if you want the chicken. now if it is a bigger cage and has maybe 10 or more chickens in it it all averages out as the cage still only counts as 1 extra. 10 chickens and a cage 11x the winning bid.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> yes, I wish they would do that at our sale.


Auction House can Only Do what the Customers Allow----If all the bidders pull together---the Auction House Will Change That rule---is what I am Saying!

But Until then---take your cage back to the Auction with a chicken you bought from a neighbor for $3 and see if it will sell high enough to get your money back---LOL.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I am Almost afraid to tell everyone what I have been doing today----I Know LC is going to shake her head and send me a Get Well Soon Card----figuring I am in the crazy house----I am Going to tell on me. I got cabinet incubator number 3 going today----as I type this I have only 949 eggs Incubating------thats not Many Is It??? The Good thing about it is cabinet 1 and 2 are full but number 3 is only 3/4ths full and about 140 of those 949 eggs is in the hatcher and some of those 949 eggs are in 3 styrofoam incubators.


I am Thinking about setting up a "Feed Fund" if anyone wants to Donate---LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> I am Almost afraid to tell everyone what I have been doing today----I Know LC is going to shake her head and send me a Get Well Soon Card----figuring I am in the crazy house----I am Going to tell on me. I got cabinet incubator number 3 going today----as I type this I have only 949 eggs Incubating------thats not Many Is It??? The Good thing about it is cabinet 1 and 2 are full but number 3 is only 3/4ths full and about 140 of those 949 eggs is in the hatcher and some of those 949 eggs are in 3 styrofoam incubators.
> 
> 
> I am Thinking about setting up a "Feed Fund" if anyone wants to Donate---LOL.


You're scaring me. What if I follow in your footsteps.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok I have GOT to come visit YOU Fire-Man! I have just got to see this hobby of yours, I just cant wrap my head around 1000 chicks!

FIELD TRIP SIGN UP TO FIREMAN PLACE


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Scaring???? No, inspiring!!!
It would take me two years to be able to do that, or more. I don't have enough chickens, I'm trying to wrap my head around 1000 eggs.


----------



## dfr1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Scaring???? No, inspiring!!!
> *I don't have enough chickens*


Agree on the inspiration ... but I think I have identified your problem! See bolded part.

As for me .... I can't actually talk about this kind of thing, else hubby will head for the hills! And this being central FL, that would be quite the run. :run: Now that it is less than a full month before we top 100 chickens, he's starting to freak out just a little. LOL


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Sure gives New Thought to the Old McDonalds Farm Song------Chick, Chick here, chick, Chick there---Shoot if I don't sell alot I am going to have a chick, chick EVERY where!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

That is why I want to buy a chicken plucker and an incubator. If I end up with too many chickens, they can chill out at Kamp Kenmore.
But the incubator I am looking at will only hold 36 eggs. But that's enough for me.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I would love to see a video of your set up I still cant get my head around 1000 eggs /chicks.

I have spent the day trying to sort out my birds into breeding groups, what a pain in the butt this has turned into. It was easy when I just had black jersey giants and buff orpingtons but now I have black, white and blue jersey giants and the buffs orps, and one polish rooster he was the free rare chick that came with my chicks last year from McMurrys. Still have not found him a lady yet. Nobody was fighting until I moved them around what a cluster mess that was. The polish decided to challenge my biggest but sweetest giant the giant came out bleeding. The polish turned around and looked at me and stretched out as tall as he could. Birds that didnt fly over the fence suddenly started flying. I dont get it. I didnt take them away from their favorites. So its dark and everyone went to bed not really sure who is with what but I am too tired to care right now. 

I have like 30 birds I have to give Fireman a lot of credit to handle the amount of birds he has to be able to hatch 1000 eggs at once. Sure would love to see some photos!


----------



## SouthGAMan (May 5, 2014)

At all the local auctions I have been to you bid for both bird and cage (or rabbit and cage) at the same time. One bid. If you bid $10 then it is that per animal in the cage AND the cage included (you don't pay extra for it). From what I have seen after being there a few dozen times I've never seen an option for you to keep your cage. 
example: if you bid $5 a bird and there are 6 birds in the cage the total bid is $30 dollars total. 
Thankfully i've never had to go where you had to pay extra for the cage.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> I would love to see a video of your set up I still cant get my head around 1000 eggs /chicks.
> 
> 
> I have like 30 birds I have to give Fireman a lot of credit to handle the amount of birds he has to be able to hatch 1000 eggs at once. Sure would love to see some photos!


Keep in mind---I am not hatching 1000(949)eggs at once----I set every week, so it will be between 2 and 3 hundred in one week. Still alot and it does make you get to work----getting a place ready for the new hatch every week. 
Keep in mind that I also have 62 chicken pens and over 30 brooders with about 1/2 of them heated. There is no way one man can do this and punch a 40hr per week clock. The chicks do take alot of time----unless I can sell them in a day or two after hatching. I have a large pile of chick poop/bedding, newspapers etc in the middle of one of my fields---LOL.

I will have to admit that I have spent alot of money and time in the last year getting all this set-up and I do not know where this is going because there is no way to tell how chicks will be selling next week or next month.

I do want to grow out several hundred--maybe more so if they do not sell as chicks---I will be growing them out-----Growing them out means tying $100's and $100's, $1000's and $1000's in feed alone---till I sell some.


Something could go wrong---and I could loose alot. If Things go good---I might make a dollar. Time will tell!!

What makes it interesting is it is Something I have wanted to do a Long time----kinda living a dream----But I do realize dreams do turn into night mares some time!!


----------



## unregistered296863 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fire-Man,
Could you possibly share just a couple of pics? I think there are a few of us out here waiting with bated breath on that possibility...Please?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Mari in IN. said:


> Fire-Man,
> Could you possibly share just a couple of pics? I think there are a few of us out here waiting with bated breath on that possibility...Please?


What do you want to see in the pictures??


----------



## unregistered296863 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chicks, an incubator, etc... (I've never seen pics of the cabinet incubators that are mentioned on here...) You don't have to give us a complete tour-just anything-quit teasing and just give us a little tidbit-come on-we all know we all like to see/share pictures??!! Right?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I would like to see the breeding pens since that seems to be my problem this year. Seems my big jersey giants just NOW learned to FLY over the divided runs. And I would like to see how you have your set up for brooding the chicks. 

I hatched and sold 300 checks and that was a lot of work. I understand that at your numbers you need to put way more hours in than any day job.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I already have some pic's of some of my breeding pens---and a pic of my home-made cabinet incubator and hatcher. I will have to get some more when I get a few minutes----LOL. All My Pens are covered with bird netting so nothing flies out or in.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I have alot of brooders---this is a couple of them. The 1/2 barrel is Called "Mother hen".


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice setup!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

OH MY that is NICE!!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing with us. You are one busy man for sure.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Outstanding set up!!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

you are using dog kennels ? thats money! Great idea .
What are the bucket with the red top things at each cage?


----------



## unregistered296863 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wowwwww... Thanks SO MUCH for the pics!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> you are using dog kennels ? thats money! Great idea .
> What are the bucket with the red top things at each cage?


I have almost 200 sections---6ft tall x 10ft wide chain-link sections----the red lid buckets are feed buckets----I mix up say 300lb of feed put it on the back of the golf cart and drive around and put it in these buckets----every pen has a bucket or barrel----some buckets are inside the pens---some outside. Doing it that way---I just walk from pen to pen with a scoop in my hand.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Im sorry if you have already mentioned this, but, what all breeds are you hatching?

I want to start doing like you, but on a much smaller scale. I want to start with: barred rocks, buff orpingtons, RIRs, and white leghorns.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, More Pictures----The top pictures are my home-made cabinets----I got the hatcher full so I did not open it but you can see a egg or two through the window.

The next pictures of the different incubators are a older Dickies and a homemade one---I bought both of these at a Auction for less than $100---had to do a little work---on both------the red Dickies has proven itsself with several hatches. The unpainted home-made---this is its first set. It has 4 turning trays like a styrofoam uses----3 trays are full-----still got one tray to go--LOL.

Then you will recognize the other picture of the styrofoam----which are full----I have one more that I did not take a picture of----to dark where it is at tonight.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Some pic's of brooders.

Some chicks in stacking cages, then the big box is cleaned out for this next hatch----it will be divided in 2 sections with a heat sorce on each end----It can hold 200 chicks without a problem. The ground pen will hold about 50 young chicks for a few weeks----I have several of them----with a little heat I run for a few days after I move the chicks from the inside brooders into it---which I did them into this one yesterday(I should have open the door on this pen before the taking the picture, so you could see the chicks better---pic was taken after dark).


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

still very impressed job well done.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Im sorry if you have already mentioned this, but, what all breeds are you hatching?
> 
> I want to start doing like you, but on a much smaller scale. I want to start with: barred rocks, buff orpingtons, RIRs, and white leghorns.


Hey Thats Exactually what I started with----LOL. Let me see if I can remember all the breeds.

RIR's(3 pens)
Barred(2 pens)
Yellow Buff Orp(2 pens)
white leghorns(3 pens)
Black Austrolorp.
Black Giants
Black silkies
Black Sex-links
white silkies(3 pens)
Mottled Jap
Gold laced Polish
Silver Polish
White Creasted Black polish
Silver laced wyandottes(2 pens)
Gold Lace Wyandottes(3 pens)
Blue Laced red Wyandottes
Speckled Sussex
Black Copper Marans.(3 pens)
Blue copper Marans(just sold all them)
Cuckoo Marans
Light Brahma
Dark Brahma
Old english game
Turkens--necked neck
Ring Neck Pheasants
Silver Pheasants
A mixture of several breeds I only use for eggs(about 50 total in 2 pens

I might think of something else later---LOL

Keep in mind I have several pens of younger chickens----some just before laying, some a few months old---maybe 200 of them-----Not counting any chicks that are under heat/in brooders.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Now that I have taken and posted pics of the incubators------can you kinda get the feeling of almost 1000 eggs Incubating!!! LOL 

Oh help Me!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Well if you started exactly where I want to start, it looks like i can see where I will be in a few years, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> Silver Pheasants


I've been looking and looking for Silver Pheasants!!!!!!!! Would you be willing to ship some eggs? PLEEEEEEEEZE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I've been looking and looking for Silver Pheasants!!!!!!!! Would you be willing to ship some eggs? PLEEEEEEEEZE!!!!!!!


LC, I got these 2 weeks ago----only a pair---she has not started laying yet but soon-----when she does you know I am going to hatch me some "extra's" Then I will Share!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> LC, I got these 2 weeks ago----only a pair---she has not started laying yet but soon-----when she does you know I am going to hatch me some "extra's" *Then I will Share!!*


Thank you!!! I love you! (Don't tell your wife LOL)


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Well if you started exactly where I want to start, it looks like i can see where I will be in a few years, lol.


 
Few Years-----why are you going to take so long----a year ago I had just a few pens and 30/40 chickens----mainly RIR's.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Thank you!!! I love you! (Don't tell your wife LOL)


LC, he also had the yellow or gold pheasants----I do not remember what he called them----Bright yellow----I am going to get a pair of them to---when they are ready. You got some of them??


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> LC, he also had the yellow or gold pheasants----I do not remember what he called them----Bright yellow----I am going to get a pair of them to---when they are ready. You got some of them??


I don't have any pheasants at all, I'll take any of them you can send me, I just especially want the silvers.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The golden pheasants are pretty, that's is what my wife and i discussed buying this year, but have you seen the Lady Amherst pheasants? If you can get your hands on any of those, do it.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> Few Years-----why are you going to take so long----a year ago I had just a few pens and 30/40 chickens----mainly RIR's.


Taking long cause of $$$. I will buy an incubator shortly, probably try to build a hatcher, but before I start building a lot of grow pens, I have to get a goat pen, goat shed, and rabbit barn built, otherwise I will be sleeping in the chicken coop.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Edited above breeds-----can't believe I forgot the Turkens---necked necks----as pretty as they are---should have thought of them first!! LOL


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I wanted to grow out some chicks----but can not seen to be able to get enough extra to grow out. I unloaded the hatcher this morning and walked into the house with a paper which had the numbers of the different chicks I had taken out----I was going to tell the Wife what I had but the phone rung about that time. She handed me the phone-----it was the New Guy I mentioned a couple weeks back that wanted to buy chicks from me weekly for his new business---I told him what I had, He wanted them all(for the 3rd time in 2 weeks). I told the Wife to forget what I was fixing to tell her because all the chicks are sold---except for the more expensive ones. Then the phone rung again----another lady wanted most all the Silkies and a couple each of the 3 breed of the polish I hatched. Hmmm, Well, good thing is I got about 200+ eggs to put in the hatcher tomorrow.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well thats all GOOD! Do you ship eggs?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Well thats all GOOD! Do you ship eggs?


Never have----I would have to get "set-up" to ship out of State----I think----to be Legal.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Fire-Man said:


> Well, good thing is I got about 200+ eggs to put in the hatcher tomorrow.


Update, I had someone to stop in this morning that wants about 50 chicks----They knew that I was taking them out the hatcher this morning-----Had to tell them all the regular chicks were sold. Told then I would be taking more out the hatcher Tuesday around 10am, they are coming Tuesday at 10 am---LOL That will be probably about 1/2 of the regular chicks---If the "new guy" wants more next week---he might not get many. Do I Need a couple More Incubators I am wondering----NAW. LOL


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like you need a few more.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

sounds like you need to hire help


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

Forcast said:


> sounds like you need to hire help


That was my thought.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Fireman,
I know there has been a lot of joking and kidding going one, but I for one and really happy for you. I know you have put a lot of time and money into getting all set up like you are and just really glad to see it all going well for you. Hopefully, we can get our incubators all figured out and get to a decent hatching rate, so we can do a little business in our little town.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes well done Fireman and go hug your Wife for letting you get carried away. Sounds like she should get a nice vacation from the chicks.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> Fireman,
> I know there has been a lot of joking and kidding going one, but I for one and really happy for you. I know you have put a lot of time and money into getting all set up like you are and just really glad to see it all going well for you. Hopefully, we can get our incubators all figured out and get to a decent hatching rate, so we can do a little business in our little town.


Thanks MuleMan. I have put Alot Of everything into this----Theres More time in it than most realize. I am up to about $200 per week in chicken feed alone. 

Muleman, are you incubating eggs Now? What kind of hatch rate?

I have to do what ever I need to improve my incubating. My Dickies cabinet temp was a little low on this hatch so i am going to increase it a little to get the hatch where it needs to be. Other than that---hatching has been good!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Yes well done Fireman and go hug your Wife for letting you get carried away. Sounds like she should get a nice vacation from the chicks.


She handles the phone calls, lines up the pick-ups etc. She said one day a while back---"I could set here all day and do this" selling chicks---we were busy that day for a while---seem one right after the other was showing up to pick up some chicks. She enjoys going to the Auction every Saturday as Much as I do!! I am Thankful for her.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with muleman, you have done one **** of a job!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

do you sex your chicks? how about my thinking that rounded end eggs hatch female and pointed hatch males? 
I hope your keeping records on costs and sales cause when this is all over I sure want to know how it turned out financially for you. I know it will take what 7-9 months for the ready to lay sales but would like a follow up.

Oh how did you come by all the dog runs? Neighbor lady just bought 2 for like $200.00 something at Lowes.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> I wanted to grow out some chicks----but can not seen to be able to get enough extra to grow out. I unloaded the hatcher this morning and walked into the house with a paper which had the numbers of the different chicks I had taken out----I was going to tell the Wife what I had but the phone rung about that time. She handed me the phone-----it was the New Guy I mentioned a couple weeks back that wanted to buy chicks from me weekly for his new business---I told him what I had, He wanted them all(for the 3rd time in 2 weeks). I told the Wife to forget what I was fixing to tell her because all the chicks are sold---except for the more expensive ones. Then the phone rung again----another lady wanted most all the Silkies and a couple each of the 3 breed of the polish I hatched. Hmmm, Well, good thing is I got about 200+ eggs to put in the hatcher tomorrow.


Awesome, Congrats!! You'll end up with some to grow out, the chick market will dry up later this spring don't you think?

It will be interesting to see how it rolls, thanks so much for sharing your experience here.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> do you sex your chicks? how about my thinking that rounded end eggs hatch female and pointed hatch males?
> I hope your keeping records on costs and sales cause when this is all over I sure want to know how it turned out financially for you. I know it will take what 7-9 months for the ready to lay sales but would like a follow up.
> 
> Oh how did you come by all the dog runs? Neighbor lady just bought 2 for like $200.00 something at Lowes.


 
Sex the chicks---No! I sell straight run.

All I have read about the rounded end/pointed end is there is a 50/50 chance of that being right.

Keeping records---Kinda---not like keeping up with every penny. When you dealing with this many chicks/chickens---it would take a large amount of time to log in what every chick/chicken eats---so you have to average it out.

Dog kennels----I collected them used from craigslist/FB etc. I would check them many times during the day for a new for sale post---as soon as I seen one I reacted quick to get it---I would go buy it and the seller would have the post deleted---most people would never know it had been listed. Most all of mine were bought for $25 per section average---$100 for a 10x10x6ft tall. Some 10x10 kennels were bought for $50 because of a bent pipe or bent chain link fencing. The most I have ever paid was $125 for a 1 month old like new 10x10x6ft. I have had some messed up sections given to me. 

I learn quick how to repair the sections, fix a bent pipe, straighten the fencing or take a bad section out and replace---I Love to hear the seller say--"its got a bent pipe and the wire is messed up on one section so I will let you have it for $50". I would run buy it and have it repaired in a little while. I Know I can sell every one of them for what I got in them and feel I can make a profit on alot. Here is the way I look at it----I bought 2 10x10 in 1995---one for $65 and one for $85---I been using them for 20 years and today I know I can sell both for $100 each----20 years they have protected my chickens and worth more today than I bought them for 20 years ago. Try that with ANY type homemade fence. Its free housing---I do not even figure chicken yards into my chicken expence.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...uying-fertilized-chicken-eggs-zmaz74zhol.aspx


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Forcast said:


> http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...uying-fertilized-chicken-eggs-zmaz74zhol.aspx


So, Forcast, what gender will these eggs hatch?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...uying-fertilized-chicken-eggs-zmaz74zhol.aspx


 
Forcast I have read that before---have read many places that you can not go by that. I will test that theory---when I can work it in!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

aart said:


> So, Forcast, what gender will these eggs hatch?


All male! Bet YA!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Saw this add: 

Holly Berry Husbandry in Fredericksburg, VA currently has many chicks available including straight run Rhode Island Reds ($10), straight run Coronation Sussex ($15), and Bielefelder PULLET chicks ($25) and others. Each of these breeds is dual purpose which means they are prolific layers of large brown eggs (Bielefelders lay the darkest) but can also be used for meat. The chicks range in age from 1 to 6 weeks of age and we do ship with a minimum order of 6 chicks.

Our farm participates in the the National Poultry Improvement Program and our flock is tested for Avian Influenza every 6 months. Additionally, chicks are vaccinated against cocci and mareks. All this means you are getting the healthiest chick possible. For more information on our breed and photos, please check out our website at www.hollyberryhusbandry.com.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Fire-Man,
You're a one man hatchery! I've enjoyed reading this thread and looking at your pictures. You're blessed to have a wife who is so supportive of your chicken "addiction". Your set up is very impressive. Your chicks look so healthy and well taken care of. I wish you much success!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Saw this add:
> 
> Holly Berry Husbandry in Fredericksburg, VA currently has many chicks available including straight run Rhode Island Reds ($10), straight run Coronation Sussex ($15), and Bielefelder PULLET chicks ($25) and others. Each of these breeds is dual purpose which means they are prolific layers of large brown eggs (Bielefelders lay the darkest) but can also be used for meat. The chicks range in age from 1 to 6 weeks of age and we do ship with a minimum order of 6 chicks.
> 
> Our farm participates in the the National Poultry Improvement Program and our flock is tested for Avian Influenza every 6 months. Additionally, chicks are vaccinated against cocci and mareks. All this means you are getting the healthiest chick possible. For more information on our breed and photos, please check out our website at www.hollyberryhusbandry.com.


They sell Easter Eggers for $8 a chick???? Why would anyone pay that for an EE? :shocked:


----------



## Westvalleyfarm (Feb 13, 2015)

ladycat said:


> They sell Easter Eggers for $8 a chick???? Why would anyone pay that for an EE? :shocked:


There's a fool born every minute, and apparently you can make great profit margins off of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

If I thought I could get $8 a chick for EE's, I would start raising lots of them ASAP!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I just thought that was a way bit high, they are not ready to lay if I read it right. Right. I got $3.00 -$4.00 for jersey giant 2 years ago, didnt hatch any last year. I had people driving 2- 2 1/2 hours in april for the giants. I did do a fire sale the day before vacation in august for the last hatch week old for $2. I could have sold 200 that day but only had 40 left or so.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

aart said:


> So, Forcast, what gender will these eggs hatch?





Forcast said:


> All male! Bet YA!


Well, we shall see.... 6 out of the 7 survived and are 6 weeks old, 2 most certainly look to be cockerels and maybe 1 other, but only time will tell. They are an EE cross so I may have to wait until 3-4 months to know for sure. But I don't buy the concept, it's still 50-50.

From a Marans forum.....sums up my thoughts too" Egg shape is dependent on the hen or pullet and her body type. Since genetically the hen determines the sex of the chick, somewhere along the way this tale came into existence. The sex is determined before the shell is even formed. So shape does not effect anything. Neither does the incubator temperature in case you hear that one. Also a rounder egg is more correct for a Marans. Especially if you want to show your eggs. Longer eggs cause difficulty for the chick when hatching too. I cull for egg shape a right along with egg color."

Sorry Fire-Man to hijack your thread.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Fireman, I lined up the first of my breeding stock last night, will pick up the chicks this evening. They are 100% old English buff orpingtons from Greenfire breeding stock, or so the guy says.
I've never heard of greenfire breeding, so I'm not sure if that's as good as he makes it sound or not.
He is selling them straight run, so I am buying 10, hoping for at least 6 females.
Now I need to find at least one good quality BO cockerel.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> Sorry Fire-Man to hijack your thread.


Not a Problem with me At All!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Sold some chicks last night---Kinda down on the BCM but $3 for 3 day old chicks is better than eating the eggs. I did sell silver laced Polish for $5 each.

I bought a pair of blue laced red Wyandottes some months back for $24, I have hatched several dozen chicks off them----I still got all that were hatched----they are like door steps. The hen did not lay every day so I had only hatch a few a month. I took the Adult pair back to the Auction because they do have some age on them(about 2 years old)---I had a $50 reserve for the pair----They sold for $60. I was happy with that. 

Let me tell you what happened---LOL----one guy had some 10 month RIR and Barred rock pullets also some pairs with a rooster the same age---he had a $14 reserve on them(they do not advertise the reserve but the Auctioneer and the Guy told me this before the sale)----EVERY One sold for $22 to $25 each(including the roosters in the pair sets)-----You all Know what I was wishing------That I had about 100 of them in this sale myself!!!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

wow, I just can not believe the prices you see at your sale. I would be ramping up for production if we seen prices anywhere near that where I am at, just the difference in the location and the market I guess?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Holy cow, I saw heavy hogs selling for that price at our local salebarn. Literally, a 600 pound sow brought $35. Year old chickens were bringing $4-$6 each.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> wow, I just can not believe the prices you see at your sale. I would be ramping up for production if we seen prices anywhere near that where I am at, just the difference in the location and the market I guess?


 
MuleMan, thats the thing----next week things can be different----(with the Guy with the young hens/roosters)--- if he sold the same pullets he might have to take them back home----with a $14 reserve. He sold some 2 weeks ago and thats all he got mainly---$14 to $16. BUT---I would be Happy with that price. As I have stated----if its a big pretty--heavier rooster--its not unsusal for the price to go $20/$22. It comes down to whom ever is there and how bad they want them. Sure I wished I had alot there last night. What I do like is being able to put a reserve on them and it not cost you anything---If I do not get what I want----I just take them back home. If I had a $14 reserve and the bid reached say $12----the Auctioneer states that he has got to have $14---alot of times the bidder will take them at the reserve price.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Everything is super spendy in VA. 

Sadly, if you are a business, the counties in this area, will tax everything pertaining to that business.... be it an eggs scale, a chair you sit on, a vacuum cleaner, what ever, doesn't matter, they will tax every item you use in your busines. And they tax you every 6 months.

And if you are lucky to make a certain amount... they will "also" tax you .15c for every dollar.

Found out the hard way, why you don't see many small business here, county will tax, fee and permit you, right out of business.

So yes, I could see having to pay $8.00 for an EE chick.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Wanted to give a UPDATE because I know alot of readers are interested in my adventure!! LOL


Chick sales were down this weekend---I sold few day old polish last weekend for $5 each----this weekend they went for $3. Other chicks I sold went for $1.50 to $2.50----There is so many chicks showing up at the Auction plus Tractor Supply, feed stores and Craigslist is loaded with them. The man that was buying alot from me the last several weeks----did not need any from the last Hatch--His is not selling good. 

I feel it is ""Time"" to slow down on hatching--LOL----thats Funny because I am setting here with about 200 eggs in the hatcher---due tomorrow and 700 more eggs in the incubators. Plus I just bought another GQF cabinet incubator at the Auction Saturday night----that was before my chicks sold---"I would have still bought it". The Cabinet turner did not work---which I knew before I bought it-----it was a Minor repair---its working like new now. I am smart enough to Know that having cabinet incubators don't cost and extra unless you plug them in. Most of mine are going to start taking a break as soon as I can get them empty but that will take 3 weeks. 

Don't worry People----I will sell them for $1 each if I have too---to move some But I will grow them out before I sell them any cheaper. 5/6 month old pullets were still selling good.

This is my First year of "serious" hatching----so I am having to figure it out as I go!! I have sold over 3000 so time will tell how it goes for the next few months.

If you all rather---I will stop posting about this adventure. Don't want to bore you!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

FM, I appreciate you sharing all the info with us, and giving enough detail like price and quantity and breed so the information is actually usable really helps. As long as you are willing, I am interested to learn how it is all working for you.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Muleman said:


> FM, I appreciate you sharing all the info with us, and giving enough detail like price and quantity and breed so the information is actually usable really helps. As long as you are willing, I am interested to learn how it is all working for you.


Ditto^^!!!! for _sure_ interested in hearing how this all plays out. 

Might be a glut of chicks right now, but I suspect that will change after TSC chick days are over and folks missed out somehow. ...and started pullets should go too.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Fire Man this has been a great post and I have shared some of your setup photos with family (hope you dont mind). Its fun to share you with the note" look what my internet friend is doing". Keep posting for sure.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Thank you Fire Man this has been a great post and I have shared some of your setup photos with family (hope you dont mind). Its fun to share you with the note" look what my internet friend is doing". Keep posting for sure.


 
No, Posting "things" on a public forum is No way To stay private---LOL

I have had people to say I was a Show-off---But I do not mean it that way---I do LOVE helping people and If I can show you something or say something to help---I am Glad to do so. 
To me I do not feel I have anything fancy enough to "show-off". Everything I build---I try to build it functional more than looks----I built my home-made incubator and hatcher to use----not to look at---I did paint them white But not for looks----unpainted wood is unsanitary---with chicks---you gotta stay clean---plus I had the white paint already(no cost)--------but I am glad I did Not have just some PINK paint instead of white---LOL!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Hay pink might be nice.
No really this has been a great story to follow along with and learning along with you. Thats the best part of this site the learning from others. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> ......I try to build it functional more than looks......


Function to me is_ true_ beauty!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Update----I Sold several hundred this week in chicks and some older hens that I hatched way back. Also sold a few rabbits. About $550 total for the week.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> Update----I Sold several hundred this week in chicks and some older hens that I hatched way back. Also sold a few rabbits. About $550 total for the week.


Congrats!! 
Auction?...or stores?....or?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> Congrats!!
> Auction?...or stores?....or?


I sold 80 chicks to the neighbor Auction House for him to re-sale---He has a Auction every 1st Saturday in the month. I sold some chicks at my home from Craigslist and a repeat customer and my sister sells 20 to 30 dozen eggs per week---most weeks. I sold the rest at the Auction I attend on Saturday.

Got one Customer came to buy 2 dozen chicks----but I was sold out so he is waiting for my call Tuesday when I take the chicks out the hatcher to come and pick them up.

I got about 500 to 600 chicks right now with the plan of keeping to grow out---they are from a few days old to a few pullets just started laying in the last week----I remove and sell the cockerel as I can tell---then someone wants pullets---then I "see" $ signs so I sell them some pullets at a profit, then my grow-out gets smaller then I hatch some more and keep what I do not sell----LOL---Can you Tell Where this Is Going?? Well if so----tell me---because I do not know what tomorrow holds. I am Just Hatching/raising/selling chicks and a few rabbits this week--Easter you know----5 1/2 week old rabbits went for $7.50 to $11 each, But that price want last----they will probably drop now that Easter is passing. But I made a few bucks off them.

One other thing I will add----being it was mentioned in earlier post----The Guy that opened a new place about 3 miles from me----that wanted me to furnish him chicks----he bought close 100 per week(what I had) for 3 weeks---I had to set more eggs which took 3 weeks to get some bigger numbers hatched for him----well I called him to let him know I had him a good hatch for that week----He said he will see how many he need and call me-----he has not called in almost 2 weeks---Seen his add on craigslist where he appears to be trying to sell the others he has not sold that he bought from me. I am Not a "Pusher" so I have not called him back. I have cut my hatching numbers down in the last 2 weeks from almost 1000 to some less than 500 in the incubators and about 200 in the hatcher due tomorrow. I only got a few dozen "special eggs" saved to set this week. I feel with Sooooooooo many people hatching and chicks for sell EVERY Where I am cutting way back for a while. LOL, kinda Like the "song" goes------You Gotta Know When To Hatchum, Know when to stop" LOL.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm up north, so chicks start later....
usually around May. 
My first batch of chicks hatched 3 days ago.
First 300 worth are pre sold. These are australorps I've been
selectively breeding the past 5 years. 
Getting intersect in my ducklings for mid May hatching.

My first chukar partridge and pheasant eggs now incubating.
Especially interested in the chukars. As it's going now, plans
are for 300 chicks of these. 
Looks like I may yet get a fertile gander for my 4 big white
females...they been laying every day for a month now. If
the new gander pans out, I should be keeping my baby incubator
Busy.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Fire-Man said:


> I have cut my hatching numbers down in the last 2 weeks from almost 1000 to some less than 500 in the incubators and about 200 in the hatcher due tomorrow. I only got a few dozen "special eggs" saved to set this week. I feel with Sooooooooo many people hatching and chicks for sell EVERY Where I am cutting way back for a while. LOL, kinda Like the "song" goes------You Gotta Know When To Hatchum, Know when to stop" LOL.


 
Read what I posted yesterday above----guess what I did late last night----I am for sure cutting back------I set almost 360 eggs. A friend wanted me to hatch some mallard eggs on 1/2's---6 dozen, and another friend gave me 3 dozen sex-link to hatch, so I decided to collect some eggs to fill the incubator yesterday---I was gone Saturday so I collected the eggs early Sunday Morning, then again Sunday evening---put those with the few dozen I had already saved from last week------EGG MATH---gave me a total of 357-----filled one more cabinet and already had 2 more cabinets filled, plus the hatcher(Its empty now)----I had to get two styrofoam heated up to use. I will cut down next week-----I know I will----Yea!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

SURE>>>>SURE>>>they all say that!


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm hatching my very first batch of chicks! 4 hatched this morning and another 10 to go. So fun and exciting do NOT tell me that I'm going to add this to my list of animal addictions!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

njenner said:


> I'm hatching my very first batch of chicks! 4 hatched this morning and another 10 to go. So fun and exciting do NOT tell me that I'm going to add this to my list of animal addictions!


Oh, we don't need to tell you.....you already know! ;-)


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> Oh, we don't need to tell you.....you already know! ;-)


 
No, No We would Never Get that type of Addiction---Never----Would We Aart???


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I was reading today about storing hatching eggs in the vegetable bin of the frig while you collect enough for incubation. And to promote female hatch at 40 degrees. didnt say how long to hold the eggs at 40 degrees.

Fire Man
ADDed: ? Do you take the eggs out of the incubator on day 18 and move to a (hatcher)? If so what do you use for the hatcher? Asking because of small hatches set on different dates in same incubator, and moving eggs around for the last 3 days till hatch. ie: my blue and white jersey giants are lay just a few eggs and I want to hatch them but dont want to hold them over a week. With a full incubator no problem I pull the turner and lay down paper towel and hatch. In the past I had a incubator just set up for hatching. So I move the eggs on day 18 to that incubator.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Fire Man
> ADDed: ? Do you take the eggs out of the incubator on day 18 and move to a (hatcher)? If so what do you use for the hatcher?


I set every week and move the eggs on day 18 to the hatcher----after they hatch I remove the chicks, clean up the hatcher and then I have a few days before the next batch goes in. I have seen and heard of others just using a styrofoam incubator as a hatcher-----I built me a hatcher because of wanting to put more eggs in it---It will hold between 250 and 300 eggs. I had everything I needed laying around here except for heat and the hardware. Here is a pic.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Forcast said:


> I was reading today about storing hatching eggs in the vegetable bin of the frig while you collect enough for incubation. _*And to promote female hatch at 40 degrees*_. didnt say how long to hold the eggs at 40 degrees......


<rolleyes> another 'wives-tale' I suspect.

BTW Forecast, those pointy blue eggs?
(I can't remember where the post is, sorry for the high jack FM)
Turned out to be 3 cockerels and 3 pullets ;-)


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

aart said:


> <rolleyes> another 'wives-tale' I suspect.
> 
> BTW Forecast, those pointy blue eggs?
> (I can't remember where the post is, sorry for the high jack FM)
> Turned out to be 3 cockerels and 3 pullets ;-)


SOOOOOO 50/50 so that didnt work toooo good oh well. Fun to hear what they came out to be! Thanks


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats a nice setup Fire Man, I move mine as well, but was wondering if a slight difference in temp when switching them to a different box then they spent the 18 days in made a difference.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Thats a nice setup Fire Man, I move mine as well, but was wondering if a slight difference in temp when switching them to a different box then they spent the 18 days in made a difference.


I guess you are talking about a difference in male/female chicks----I was told to drop the temp 1/2 a degree would cause me to hatch more pullets----I tried this-----They hatched more than a day late-----my sex-links were ALL males----I raised it back up for the next hatch----2 pullets and several Cockerals---in the sex-links. I think I will go up 1/2 more on the next set----see if those numbers change---LOL.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Thats a nice setup Fire Man


 Thanks----That Box has hatched several thousand so far(close 3500). It works good. I had almost 100% hatch rate with The 150ish I took out of it today. BUT The couple that did not hatch--I had marked----they did not candle correctly so I figured they would not hatch.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Fire-Man said:


> I guess you are talking about a difference in male/female chicks----I was told to drop the temp 1/2 a degree would cause me to hatch more pullets----I tried this-----They hatched more than a day late-----my sex-links were ALL males----I raised it back up for the next hatch----2 pullets and several Cockerals---in the sex-links. I think I will go up 1/2 more on the next set----see if those numbers change---LOL.


Well NO I was thinking more of the difference in incubator temps some run high some low ( when ever they decide to)( nothing has changed it just seems to happen to me) and the last 3 days I notice the chicks heat up the incubator some. I was told (read) high temps make more females but because the males die. I had been moving eggs at day 18 to a different incubator for hatching instead of taking out the turners and keeping the eggs in that incubator. I am staggering hatches by 3 - 5 days with this batch. 4 incubators running at 100 degrees. And yes I set some pointed eggs. Getting a late start for sure. My chickens have been real pains in the butts, after letting them winter all breeds together, and then separating them for breeding, my chickens and roos had made up their minds that I was not doing it right! and have figured out all kinds of ways to ---- me off.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Well NO I was thinking more of the difference in incubator temps some run high some low ( when ever they decide to)( nothing has changed it just seems to happen to me) and the last 3 days I notice the chicks heat up the incubator some. I was told (read) high temps make more females but because the males die. I had been moving eggs at day 18 to a different incubator for hatching instead of taking out the turners and keeping the eggs in that incubator. I am staggering hatches by 3 - 5 days with this batch. 4 incubators running at 100 degrees. And yes I set some pointed eggs. Getting a late start for sure. My chickens have been real pains in the butts, after letting them winter all breeds together, and then separating them for breeding, my chickens and roos had made up their minds that I was not doing it right! and have figured out all kinds of ways to ---- me off.


I do not have a problem with the temp on the cabinet incubators or hatcher-----solid----every time I look. I too am running several incubators----right now 3 cabinets, 1 hatcher(when needed) and 2/3 styrofoam----I am only using the styrofoam as pre-incubators----getting the eggs started till I get room in the cabinets by moving eggs to the hatcher---weekly.


Question on the higher/lower temp causing more pullets to hatch. You said you read that the higher temp causes the males to die-----If I put 100 eggs in the incubator with a higher temp---1/2 to 6 tenths of a degree----I candle them and remove say 12 by day 18-----most all these are clear---unfertile eggs---I hatch the other 88 eggs(a day or so early)----if all 88 hatch----where did the dying males go----LOL??? Maybe I need to go up 2 degrees to kill the males???


So far the Males are No problem here to get rid of.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I dont know ,it's just fun to search for research on sex bias hatch. Over the years I have found a few that have tested the round and pointy eggs and the (scientific) studies do see an increase wider rounded eggs make females (has to do with the percent of the egg that is wider to the percent that is long). The the studies on different breeds being hatched at different temps can cause males/female, weight,heart problems, bigger livers, heat resistant birds. Some studies have gone into generations to see if birds that changed sex because of (heat pulsing) had offspring. The studies on sex bias with heat/cold kills off the unwanted sex of the bird. That seems to follow the wives tale of early spring hatches by hens producing more roos due to colder air conditions. And then the holding of the eggs in the frig before setting to get more females.? I dont know I get lost sometimes? I have 6 eggs set from eggs that got sat in the frig by accident so I guess I will soon see if they candle. 
I have my incubators set at 100d. I think it would be fun to have color sexing eggs to do a test on, but then I hear that the next generation does not hatch true to color sexing, but I dont know much about the breeds. I guess red,black sexlink?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> I think it would be fun to have color sexing eggs to do a test on, but then I hear that the next generation does not hatch true to color sexing, but I dont know much about the breeds. I guess red,black sexlink?


 Sex-Links Do Not produce sex-links----Like a Hybrid plant. I hatch black sex-links with every hatch---I just have not got into the red sex-links Yet.

Back to the "Incubating for sex" deal----I feel if you work at it real hard----your Out-come should be close 50/50 males/females! LOL


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Quick Up-date---Tonight at the Auction I sold 4 almost 6 month old yellow buff orpington. 3 pullets and one cockeral for $104---$26 each---a little over $400 for the night at the auction(all chicks I had hatched---from 4 days old to almost 6 months old) plus what I sold this week at home came to a few bucks shy of $800----Decent week---I would say.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

you have done REALLY well! Looks like this will be worth the work and worry and a continuing past time .


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> you have done REALLY well! Looks like this will be worth the work and worry and a continuing past time .


 I was very well pleased with what I got for the chicks/chickens I sold.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My Hero  and his wife for letting he follow his dreams


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

up date: 
the 6 hatching eggs that got washed and put in the frig by the kids that I went ahead and set on a lark from reading a study about storing eggs in the frig before hatch to enhance females, well 5 of the six have chicks swimming around in them! A week left to see how they hatch.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

could not find a picture but does anyone remember the chick with his legs sticking out of the bottom of his shell from the Foghorn Leghorn Cartoon? I had one hatch feet first. Never had that happen before she piped normal had the top circle cracked and then next time I checked her feet are sticking out ! She is a good size white jersey giant and looks to be doing fine.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

take a look 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Genetic-...8&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=331541027250&rt=nc


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2015)

Forcast said:


> take a look
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Genetic-...8&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=331541027250&rt=nc


That same man is selling them over on BYC.

If anyone wants them, get them, because most people who have them won't part with the eggs for any price.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone selling and chicks in the last few weeks?? You feel free to share that info on this thread if you want.

This week I sold 12 older hens and 3 grown roosters---a little over 100 few day old chicks---20 of those were guinea' keets----plus about 150 more young chicks that were about 1 month to 3 months old.

Last week I sold around 90 few day old chicks and one rooster a man gave me---got $15 for the free rooster----bring me your Free roosters---lol.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

You have the touch Fireman, I couldnt even give a chick away today!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> You have the touch Fireman, I couldnt even give a chick away today!


 
Naw, just happen to find a place that people show up and want to buy chickens----plus the ones that contact me through Craigslist, FB and word of mouth!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I am trying to build up my turkey numbers. I can sell poults like hotcakes here! I want a cabinet incubator but I have not yet convinced DH to spend the money


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Fire-Man when you get time I would love more information on your homemade hatcher and incubator. I may be able to afford it if I can build one.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jlynnp said:


> Fire-Man when you get time I would love more information on your homemade hatcher and incubator. I may be able to afford it if I can build one.


How can I help you??

Keep in mind that I have ALOT of stuff laying around---stuff I have collected for years. So when I say I used stuff I had laying around and spent $60 to get my hatcher built----it would cost alot more if I had to buy everything to build it. Example:

Plywood I had-------$45 to buy
Fans I had----------$40 to buy
Angle that holds trays and top and back---I had, To buy probably $60
I had casters
trays------To start with I have a box and pan metal brake so without that---I would have had to buy or get a place to build them which would have cost alot more. You can buy 4 similiar trays for $120/$150 without covers. 

The Incubator was the same way----I had alot of the things needed to build it.


Since building them I have bought several cabinet incubators/hatchers for alot less each than what I have in the ones I built. Keep your eyes open for Good Used Ones!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jlynnp said:


> I am trying to build up my turkey numbers. I can sell poults like hotcakes here! I want a cabinet incubator but I have not yet convinced DH to spend the money


If you are serious and money is tight----make sure you got your eggs lined up and make sure you can sell some----then order you a incubator/hatcher---put it on a credit card or bank loan----hatch steady and take the profit and make the payments. In a little time, they will be payed for.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/hen-laid-egg-within-egg-find-out-how


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

OK, another Update for the interested ones. I have hatched over 5000 chicks in the last year, its been fun, alot of work, alot of setting up, alot of feed, etc, etc, etc. BUT, its not looking good now. My Main source for selling my chicks/chickens is closing the end of this month----at least for a while. The Auction I been attending for a year is closing at least until this Bird-Flu(B-F) is past-----If that happens any time soon. The Auction opened in its present location the first of July---2 years ago. Its time for His lease to be renewed, business lic, Insurance, etc, etc. He is afraid to renew all this when the Bird-Flu is getting closer-------his monthly expence is around 2 grand besides salaries-----He can not afford to pay that out of pocket if he has to close down in a month or two after he renewed-----so Sadly he is closing. He said he was going to see where all this goes and some time in the near future if things clear up he will think about opening another place. He said that if he owned his Own building he would continue till he was made to shut down----but thats not the case!

I can sell a few chicks local right now, but nothing like I have been doing there, so I am shutting down my incubators too. I will continue hatching a few maybe-------unless B-F hits here and we can not sell anymore. I have a Auction next door to me---once a month----I carried some chicks over there the last Auction and sold all---for a decent price so I reset the incubator with about 200 eggs to hatch 2 days before his next months sale----to see what happens------Its become a gambling game----might sell them, might not.

There are other Auctions but nothing close enough to me that I want to drive to-----got 3 Auctions that sell chickens once a month with in a hour of me------but their sales are nothing like the one I been attending.

I was set-up to grow out some chicks, but a few weeks ago--as I seen the B-F coming my way I have been trying to sell alot of my younger birds(without mentioning why)-----to get my numbers down. BUT sales and the crowd have been down at the Auction for the last month----so I have had to bring some back home each week. Last Night the crowd was back up-----I sold all the few day old chicks I took(about 70) but I did not take any older young birds---Wished I had now. Even with the crowd having been down I have sold about 600 in the last month, with about that many left that I want to Move-----I am going to try to carry about 200 this coming week end and see what happens. I am not trying to sale very many of my egg laying breeders, but sell the chicks I had planned to grow out----some several months old. If B-F hits here I do not want to be sitting here with 600 birds----I want to get down to about 150 to 200 Max. If they will sell I am thinking of cutting down my 27 different breeds to about a dozen of the most popular-----Just thinking here. 

Whats Happening in Your area????


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Fireman all and all you did pretty darn good. Thats a lot of chicks for a home breeder to sell in a year. You gained a lot of learning and passed that on to all of us that have been following along on your journey. Thank you for that. I cant tell you how many times I have said "my internet friend hatched 300 chicks this week". Not sure what the BF will do to our yard chickens. I know I had a trouble selling chicks this year unlike years past when I couldn't hatch enough. Not sure if its the BF or what, West Va has a ban on bird sales. My last hatch is the 19th. Then its cleaning and storing incubators.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Bummer FM......They've shutdown all auctions, swaps, meets, shows, etc here in Michigan and in a half dozen other states.
Including the 4H shows which everyone is crying about, but I think is a good reality check for those youngsters.


Doesn't really effect me as I'm just keeping 15 or so for eggs, will eat the old hens and young cockerels. Someone posted a pic of a notice about rising eggs prices in a grocery.
Folks have asked me if I will raise my egg prices, I won't unless feed costs go up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> Its become a gambling game?


Anyone who's in the live animal business is gambling.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Anyone who's in the live animal business is gambling.


 

True, but odds(B-F) are stacking against a Win!!

North carolina is closing all chicken sales from August 15 to Jan 15---As of Right now. I am sure SC will follow right behind. 

Whats happening in your State LadyCat?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Fireman all and all you did pretty darn good. Thats a lot of chicks for a home breeder to sell in a year. You gained a lot of learning and passed that on to all of us that have been following along on your journey. Thank you for that. I cant tell you how many times I have said "my internet friend hatched 300 chicks this week". Not sure what the BF will do to our yard chickens. I know I had a trouble selling chicks this year unlike years past when I couldn't hatch enough. Not sure if its the BF or what, West Va has a ban on bird sales. My last hatch is the 19th. Then its cleaning and storing incubators.


 
I will not sell anything in the equipment line-----shoot I just bought 22 more 10ftx6ft dog kennel chain-link panels--Thought about expanding---LOL. 

I am cleaning up all incubators, brooders etc as I empty them----They will probably stay in place-----who knows-----if this B-F passes on----we might have to hatch all the chicks we can.

I just can not decide yet if I should Cut down on my breeds or cut down on the number of breeders in each breed. You know----Yellow Buff Orp---I have 10, Gold laced wyandottes I have 14, barred rock 10 etc, etc. I might cut down to 1 rooster and 4 hens per breed in the main selling, maybe 1 rooster and 2 hens in the slower, but good sellers. Then on another thought--I told my Wife I was thinking about getting down to about 6 breeds----and sell the rest-----change all my pens from 60+ decent pens to 6 to 8 huge pens-----Been scratching my head---trying to figure this out. 


Right now I am holding down this recliner-----to hot to be out there----I just run and look at the animals----run back to the AC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> Whats happening in your State LadyCat?


Dunno. I never go to any fairs, auctions, or shows, so not sure if any have been cancelled.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

We just had a pop up storm blow through and I am out running after chicks in the baby run! I know they are saying but Mom its not dark out yet. The turkeys are so funny. They are out in the rain and calling, they have a chick that takes care of them and she was fussing for them to come in the coop and finally went out and got them. She looks at me in the next run and I swear she was laughing at me. 

Wish we had a magic ball to know what to keep what to hatch what to sell. I find myself second guess myself so I know its time to stop and see what happens. This year had been so strange in my neck of the woods, weather no spring, chick sales slow for me. Feed prices changing up and down each month. Hard to get a handle on budgets. Maybe thats the answer if you have the budget to keep the birds or hatch and keep more then do it. If not then sell and keep the best breeds for sales eggs and meat. Just in case.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Maybe thats the answer if you have the budget to keep the birds or hatch and keep more then do it. If not then sell and keep the best breeds for sales eggs and meat. Just in case.


Forcast, thought I had already replied to this----guess I was fixing to and ran off somewhere and forgot to come back.

To me its about What Needs to be done----I guess the Smart thing. I got All these breeders so I can breed, hatch and sell chicks. As already said, NC is stopping all chicken sales in August, I am sure SC will follow soon after. So If I can not hatch and sell, I sure do not want to keep all the breeders just cause they are pretty---LOL. Sure I could feed them and feed them----but for what-------Maybe eggs sales. I might could go up on the price I sell eggs for in the future----but right now I am having a time selling them as cheap as I do----I am having to find other egg buyers to get rid of what I am collecting----because of no hatching. I called a Lady that sells at the Farmers Market, etc and sold her 11 dozen today that I have not been able to sell to my regular customers. I am not going to peddle eggs at these places. So I am cutting down on my numbers, eliminating slow breeds. I sold 148 more last night age from 1 week up to 2 years old.

I am down to about 450 now with probably 50 plus in the hatcher coming out tomorrow. I am not selling anything on Craigslist or Face Book in the last few weeks-----the Auction is the only thing that is moving them and it closes next weekend-----hoping someone will take it over until it is made to shut-down.

I do not have to sell these chicks for income----I have always wanted to do this-----I finally start----get going good----now Bird flu. I am not Down about it----I Just Wanted to keep it going. As I stated above---I am not selling any equipment----just store it for a while and see what happens. 

I am wondering if I should keep all the hens----to get more eggs because the eggs are getting higher in the grocery store----But it takes alot of egg sales----to even make it worth messing with. 

I got alot of thoughts on my mind------Don't I?? LOL


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Fireman, You're certainly not the only poultry/egg producer facing tough decisions! It's quite the conundrum, isn't it?

We have cut our numbers to provide what we need on an going basis with 2 roos to 20 hens of each breed. Egg sales have not suffered even with two price hikes since January. We stopped selling birds last summer, now just raising for our own needs. Our broody hens do a great job so the incubators are stored away.

Craigslist and Market Bulletins in our area are flooded with chicks for sale ads, but the prices are outrageous (to us) and the birds are moving slowly or not at all.

This issue will pass with time. We are blessed that at present we have a sustainable flock with the ability to re-build numbers in future.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I see chick ads for $5-7 for a Rreds, orpington, leghorn nothing special. 

I have a few late hatch left in the bator but I plan to shut them down after that. Just lay low and see what happens. I took my chicks for sale sign down just in case uncle sam comes looking for chickens.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Well another Up-Date to Update the updates I have updated. The Auction Closed/shut down tonight. I sold around 100, chicks to pullets. BUT, some good news---The Auction is being re-opened in 2 weeks, same operation---just a different owner and workers. 

I have sold 0ver 800 in the last month------now I am thinking I might have sold to many to quick, because I do not have alot more I want to sell. The New owner is my neighbor----the one that has a Auction once a month on the property next to me. He as well as several of his family members will have to make this 1hr 20 minute drive to the Auction location. He has got alot to learn about this Auction Operation but I hope he can keep the Auction going and improve its operation to where it has alot more Customers returning.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> Well another Up-Date to Update the updates I have updated. The Auction Closed/shut down tonight. I sold around 100, chicks to pullets. BUT, some good news---The Auction is being re-opened in 2 weeks, same operation---just a different owner and workers.
> 
> I have sold 0ver 800 in the last month------now I am thinking I might have sold to many to quick, because I do not have alot more I want to sell. The New owner is my neighbor----the one that has a Auction once a month on the property next to me. He as well as several of his family members will have to make this 1hr 20 minute drive to the Auction location. He has got alot to learn about this Auction Operation but I hope he can keep the Auction going and improve its operation to where it has alot more Customers returning.


 Time will tell.....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have stopped hearing news on the Bird flu is it over?

FMan I'm glad you got to finish your dream


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

Forcast said:


> I have stopped hearing news on the Bird flu is it over?


Last I heard it was beginning to fizzle out.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I still cant help but think the culling of food animals is a planned thing by our government to manipulate the food prices. Remember the Beef shortage and ski high prices after the mad cow deal, then we had the pig deal now the chicken deal. So I guess since it works so well to raise prices in the grocery store and McDonalds it will go back to beef,then pork then chickens ans so on.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Guess what????? South Carolina is shutting down Chicken sales in October I was told this morning. The Guy that "was" planning to reopen the Auction told me this and he said his info came from Clemson. I am thinking ----he Might not reopen the Auction now----Guess we will see in a couple weeks. I guess I need to completely stop hatching----and sell about 300 more-----I am not liking this!!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> Guess what????? South Carolina is shutting down Chicken sales in October I was told this morning. The Guy that "was" planning to reopen the Auction told me this and he said his info came from Clemson. I am thinking ----he Might not reopen the Auction now----Guess we will see in a couple weeks. I guess I need to completely stop hatching----and sell about 300 more-----I am not liking this!!


Bummer  but not really surprising...sorry it's left you in limbo.
Wondering how many other livestock/items the auction did/would 'carry'...or was it just for poultry? If there are other products that would support it maybe it will still open....and if it's right next door, you might be able to steer some sales to your pens?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> Bummer  but not really surprising...sorry it's left you in limbo.
> Wondering how many other livestock/items the auction did/would 'carry'...or was it just for poultry? If there are other products that would support it maybe it will still open....and if it's right next door, you might be able to steer some sales to your pens?


 
Well, now there is another chicken/small animal Auction opening Tonight for the first time. He hopes he will have a good turn out---if so he will keep having them. He is about 30 minutes from me, BUT bad night for me because I open my shop on tuesday evenings and I close at 7pm----the time he opens 30 minutes away. 

Aart, the neighbor Auctioneer, is the one that was saying he was going to reopen the Auction I been attending for the last year----which is 1 hr and 20 minutes away----this neighbor has already cancelled his Auction for this coming thursday night---the one that is right beside my property----I got chicks that are hatching now Just for that cancelled sale----about 150 eggs. He told me he would buy what I could not sell----Then he said he "might" still open the Auction over a hour away even though chicks sales will stop soon-----Last week he ""WAS"" Going to open the reopen that Auction---LOL. I guess I will find out soon. This Auction is for small animals---fowl, rabbits, guinea pigs etc---nothing big. This Auction also sells Misc, like yardsale items etc-----just not enough of that to pay the Bills.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

That's Bad. People cant make plans when if its a maybe maybe not.

Feed went up this week. Im am thinking I dont need all the birds I have JG. But people are just not buying then around here. And I dont eat my own birds. Might have to just let the pens open and be done with it. Keep a few buffs for family eating eggs.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

OK, I am going to give a update again---I have not been doing hardly any hatching----been letting the broody hens hatch a few.

The Auction reopened 2 months ago(only stayed closed down 1 weekend)----its not up to what it was the last few weeks the original owner had it. In the last 2 months I have sold some----I even stayed home a couple weekends because the sale was not what it use to be and I had no desire to go(only missed one night in over a year when the other owner ran it). I did go last Saturday night and mainly carried some of the young roosters that I have hatched, a few months back. They sold decent. I sold a little over $200 at the Auction and a person came to the house today and bought $250 of 4 to 5 month old pullets----all I have sold is from chicks that I have hatched mainly, I did have a couple people that gave me a few chickens and I sold those. 

I have not heard anything else about SC closing down the Auctions-----we will see in time.


Any of you selling any? 

How is it going with the ones of you that sell chickens and/or eggs? 

Any of you had the bird-flu close to you?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I know a couple of you are interested in my adventure-----LOL so I will update-----sold almost $300 this weekend at the Auction, mainly young 5 month old pullets----I was satisfied with what they brought in this slow time. Thats about $750 from one Saturday to the next-----Bird Flu scare does not seem to have stopped people from buying.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been watching, glad to see your auction has rekindled. 

AI seems to be quiet now, hot weather is not conducive to it's spread....
.....fall with it's cooler temps and wild bird migrations will reignite the issue, I'd bet.

Funny that NC has gone all out with (I think)mandatory registration of all chicken keeping and SC has no restrictions.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> I've been watching, glad to see your auction has rekindled.
> 
> AI seems to be quiet now, hot weather is not conducive to it's spread....
> .....fall with it's cooler temps and wild bird migrations will reignite the issue, I'd bet.
> ...


 
I knew you were watching------I feel some think I am bragging about my sells But I do not post for that reason-----I am posting as informative info---for the followers that were interested in raising chicks as a extra income. I have sold alot that I have not posted on here. I have also raised alot of my chicks to about ready to lay pullets and sold. Its been a interesting year, which has been inturpted with the "bird-flu" scare. I wish I could have seen what would have happen if the BF had not of messed things up. I spent alot of money and time to get set-up----to be closed down(almost) by this----so that is the bad side of this coin. Even if the Auction continues most of my sales are about over----I was not going to continue hatching big time(for me) with this BF scare affecting everything around me.

Yep the closing of NC affects "our" Auction house here in SC too---even though we are still going. We lost buyers and sellers from NC which hurt the Auction. "I" feel SC will close down in a few weeks---might not but we are expecting it. If the Auctions here close now----its not going to affect me any worse now that I have about sold out/down to my main layers and some replacement pullets that are about at laying age. I will sit back and see what happens over the next few months. So I will probably not be doing much up-dating for a while on this adventure post of mine.


----------

